# AquaClear 30 & 50 lid dimensions?



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

The Penguin 100 bio wheel filter that came w/ my Marineland 10 gallon kit is much too noisy (I had to place it on a WeMo switch to voice control it w/ Alexa, when I require silence). I could literally hear it on the 2nd floor of my house (whereas my ancient AquaClear 300s aka 70s are discreet).

So if anyone who owns an AquaClear 30 and/or 50 can measure the length of the lid, I would really appreciate it (my hood's filter cut-out is 6.5" long). Thanks.


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

AC-30 lid dimensions : 4" x 6"
AC-50 lid dimensions : 4" x 7"


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

Guppymen said:


> AC-30 lid dimensions : 4" x 6"
> AC-50 lid dimensions : 4" x 7"


Thanks, bro.


----------

